# G K A / G K L



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

New website:- 

http://www.portisheadradio.co.uk/

Have rq'd Larry Bennet for SN link


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning Malcolm,

just to add to this - I am sure you have seen the mail from Larry.

There is now a forum for discussion etc regarding Portisheadradio on the web page - open to all.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I still can't quite get my head around the fact that Portishead is gone !

I've been off the sea since 1986. A few years ago I put a Winradio card in my computer, and decided to tune around and take a few traffic lists (sad isn't it ?).

I was pretty sure I could remember the GKA frequencies, so I tuned along to 8456/12822/17098.4/and I think maybe 22467. These are the numbers I could remember from years of taking lists. I didn't hear a note. So I moved up and down the bands...maybe I'd got them wrong...still nothing.

I was flabbergasted when I was told GKA was gone... history. Bereft of life, shuffled off this mortal coil ... snuffed it.

I just hope out there, tooling along amongst the stars, there's a faint note .... dah dit dit dit dah dah dit dah dit dah dit dah

It's very sad to see the pictures of crumpled buildings on that website.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

*no more cost stations*

The same chock for me. During my teenage all up to some 30 years I d listen every night on 2182. "Knew" all the woices and so. Then in late 1980 s came the times to raise my own children, career, marriage. When I some 15 years later decided to put up the antennas in my new house, all the frequencys where empty!

It took me only some minutes at internet to find that they where all closed!
Also all the ships were taken to be breaked up in India.

A real disapointment for me.


----------

